# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Думаете ли вы о других людях?..

## Просто Ирина

Мне пришел в голову вопрос: а думаете ли вы о других существах, живущих с вами на этой чуднОй планете?.. Вот тут много говорят (ну, в том числе, наверное, и я сама) о том, какие окружающие люди несправедливые, ужасные, равнодушные и т.д. Никто не думал, что начинать ломать несправедливость и равнодушие надо начинать с себя? Если не вы, то кто? Не надо искать крайних, ни виноватых - просто, начать думать о других и, может, в мире станет на одного неравнодушного человека больше?.. Ведь если все мы будем думать только о себе, то где же мы найдем вообще неравнодушных людей???

----------


## Просто Ирина

Наверное, на это есть у вас очень веские причины. Но если все мы будем думать только о смерти - как же будет идти жизнь на земле?.. Может, постараться успеть тут, еще на земле, оставить после себя хоть что-то, от чего мир станет добрей или интересней: творчество, мысли, какие-то добрые дела, взаимопомощь, да хоть ерунду какую, лишь бы она была кому-то нужна?.. Кто хотел бы попробовать?

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Бесполезно что-то ломать. Основная масса людей выбрала(неосознанно, но выбрала) деградацию, а не эволюцию. Большинство принимает падение человечества-уж извините за пафос  как данность, нормальность. Я с улыбкой вспоминаю свои мысли изменить мир, принести добро и прочий бред..Несправедливость, равнодушие, цинизм -это все ПРАВИЛА игры, принятые в этом мире, хотим мы этого или нет. Хотя начать менять что-либо с себя это хорошая мысль.Вот такой сумбур)

----------


## Просто Ирина

Дмитрий, я с вами полностью согласна. И я "срывалась" в пропасть апатии, видя, что мои усилия - ничтожная капля в океане дерьма (как говорит моя мама). А потом решила, что все равно, пусть хоть капля, но она будет! Постепенно мой мирок устоялся, с чем-то мне пришлось все равно смириться, но я стала сильней и буду идти вперед до самой смерти. Например, я знаю, что по весне собак, которых я кормлю, будут травить "добрые" службы СЭС, но я все равно, зная, что настанет момент прощаться с этими умнейшими существами (да и я могу помереть в любой момент, как и каждый из нас), до последнего дня буду с ними, мне не трудно кормить их объедками с моего стола, поговорить, погладить. В этом мире каждый достоин жить и быть кому-то нужным. Это так, небольшой пример.
Если кому-то нужны вещи, а кто-то несет хорошие выкидывать, мне не тяжело их перестирать в машинке и отдать. Есть подшефные цыгане, например. Хорошие люди, но в позапрошлом году сгорел дом. И т.д.
Мне тоже помогают. Даже те иной раз, кому я помогаю сама. На этом и должен стоять мир. Тут каждый может что-то хорошее и нужное сделать посильно. 
По поводу "правил игры" - да, к сожалению, зла больше, примерно (ИМХО) 60% против 40 добра... но мы тоже с вами не покойники пока, на что-то еще годимся!

----------


## Derek

> Но если все мы будем думать только о смерти - как же будет идти жизнь на земле?..


 Ирина, не беспокойтесь, о жизни есть кому подумать. По теме - думаю только о благополучии близких людей. А принцип сделай добро и оно к тебе вернется здесь не действует. хз может у меня так ) Хотя равнодушным себя не считаю.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> По теме - думаю только о благополучии близких людей.


 Это вызывает уважение.
А вышеописанный вами принцип - да, не всегда действует. Поэтому давно уже ни от кого не жду добра (даже не знаю - к худу или к добру), а когда оно случается, искренне удивляюсь и радуюсь.

----------


## Derek

> Поэтому давно уже ни от кого не жду добра (даже не знаю - к худу или к добру)


 Скорее к добру. Надеешься только на себя

----------


## Просто Ирина

> И как Вы предлагаете это пробовать?


 Приведу несколько из сотен вариантов:
1) наведите дома порядок и уют, это понравится всем, с кем вы живете
2) если вы достаточно обеспечены, купите карандаши и альбомы, отнесите их "просто так, даром" в любую воскресную школу, там будут очень рады (зачастую туда ходят дети из многдетных и/или малообеспеченных семей)
3) соберите все ненужные, но еще нормальные вещи и снесите их в храм или монастырь (собес, дом престарелых - что вам подойдет), там всегда найдутся те, кому эти вещи пригодятся
4) попробуйте, спеките... пирог своей маме (бабушке, тете), особенно это будет приятно одиноким
5) остатки своей еды относите уличным кошкам или собакам, птицам (скоро у вас появится среди них друг, который будет бежать со всех лап, завидя вас)
6) еще лучше - присмотреться к своим близким и знакомым: может, именно им требуется помощь, и не надо никуда ходить?
7) уступайте в транспорте места пожилым и пассажирам с детьми
8) вежливо разговаривайте со всеми окружающими, чтобы у них от общения с вами поднималось настроение и уверенность в том, что жить - это все же хорошо
9) напишите письма близким и друзьям, с которыми давно не общаетесь - они будут рады
10) вырастите любые комнатные растения и подарите в садик или в школу, там всегда рады бесплатным подаркам

Кто вы по роду деятельности, по профессии? - Отсюда может быть множество других вариантов.

И сами предлагайте, я буду рада выслушать советы и идеи.

----------


## Просто Ирина

Чувство юмора у вас отменное). Извиняюсь, но про пирог нельзя не улыбнуться))).
А "спасиба" не ждите, к сожалению, оно редко имеет место быть. Вместо спасибо мы получаем некий заряд радости и удовлетворения от того, что сделали хорошо. А другие?.. Да пусть они хамят... это их душа, и их дело, что они в нее складируют: какие эмоции, поступки, чувства. Некоторых, считающих "умнее" вас вообще скорее всего можно только пожалеть. Разве действительно умный скажет такие слова девушке?
Не обращайте на них внимания, они того не стоят. 
Одна бабуля всегда распекала всех. Когда дошла очередь до меня, я не выдержала и сказала нарочито громко, при всех: "Да простите, пожалуйста, за то, что я, многогрешная и последняя тварь на земле, вообще смею существовать, да еще и у вас под носом". Бабуля была шокирована и после того никогда никого не распекала и сплетен не собирала. Хотя не всегда так удачно все заканчивается).
В любом случае все, что вы описали - уже неплохо. И еще раз повторю: не ждите "спасибо", наградой для вас будет уютно "обставленная" добрыми делами и мыслями ваша душа. С такой жить легко и позитивно (ну, не всегда, иногда и "сбоит"), но все равно, внутренняя гармония важна).

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Да и не она одна так говорит.Ещё многие на работе говорят гадости в лицо и считают это нормальным.


 Сильно мнения подобных людей могут быть важны для вас? - Мне кажется, ответ очевиден. Вы самодостаточный, интересный человек. Простите тетеньке ограниченность). Может, она просто не может себе позволить такой отпуск, а мечтала бы или просто с мужем побрехала).

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Вот это ни так, при чём вообще ни так. Интересного во мне ни на грамм нету ни для кого вообще.


 Ну, тогда соответствуйте))): не пишите так интересно и с юмором).

----------


## Мертвец

> Вот это ни так, при чём вообще ни так. Интересного во мне ни на грамм нету ни для кого вообще.


 Да как Вам сказать, Wiki, для меня, например, есть интерес. Вы, судя по всему, человек тонкий и ранимый, а мне интересны такие люди. Я сам думаю о суициде, но по своим внутренним причинам. А таких бестактных людей, о которых Вы рассказываете, лезущих в чужую жизнь и душу, поставить на место могу. Если я в дерьме, наделал ошибок,  не знаю, зачем жить дальше, то это еще не повод  пинать меня каждому прохожему.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Да как Вам сказать, Wiki, для меня, например, есть интерес.


 Присоединяюсь. И уверена, что тех, кому кажутся интересными ваши сообщения, больше, чем мы с Мертвецом.

----------


## Huan

Все на чем вы фокусируете свое внимание притягивается в вашу жизнь. Этого становится больше. Если обращать внимание на бездомных и больных собак, то их будете встречать все чаще. Если вы думаете, что мир такой-то и такой-то или этакий и этакий, то он именно для вас таким и будет. Люди, которые в жизни счастливы мыслят позитивно. Можно сказать, что им хорошо мыслить позитивно т.к. у них все хорошо. Однако, тут все наоборот работает тоже. Обретете душевный покой и равновесие и жизнь изменится. Самая большая помощь ближнему - это объяснить что он сам может изменить свою жизнь к лучшему. Только не все это поймут. 
Многие, вероятно, правнуки Собакевича. "- Мошенник! - сказал Собакевич очень хладнокровно, - продаст, обманет, еще и пообедает с вами! Я их знаю всех: это всь мошенники, весь город там такой: мошенник на мошеннике сидит и мошенником погоняет. Все христопродавцы. Один там только и есть порядочный человек: прокурор; да и тот, если сказать правду, свинья. " Неправильная философия, точнее она ведет к проблемам в жизни. Может кто-то хочет проблем и это ему нравится, но я сомневаюсь :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Присоединяюсь. И уверена, что тех, кому кажутся интересными ваши сообщения, больше, чем мы с Мертвецом.


 Ирин, вы делайте предварительные выводы. Про меня вы говорили тоже самое, но после буквально нескольких сообщений по аське - заигнорили. 
у человека действительно есть проблемы которые необходимо решать. А вы про пирог.....

----------


## Игорёк

> Приведу несколько из сотен вариантов:
> 1) наведите дома порядок и уют, это понравится всем, с кем вы живете
> 2) если вы достаточно обеспечены, купите карандаши и альбомы, отнесите их "просто так, даром" в любую воскресную школу, там будут очень рады (зачастую туда ходят дети из многдетных и/или малообеспеченных семей)
> 3) соберите все ненужные, но еще нормальные вещи и снесите их в храм или монастырь (собес, дом престарелых - что вам подойдет), там всегда найдутся те, кому эти вещи пригодятся
> 4) попробуйте, спеките... пирог своей маме (бабушке, тете), особенно это будет приятно одиноким
> 5) остатки своей еды относите уличным кошкам или собакам, птицам (скоро у вас появится среди них друг, который будет бежать со всех лап, завидя вас)
> 6) еще лучше - присмотреться к своим близким и знакомым: может, именно им требуется помощь, и не надо никуда ходить?
> 7) уступайте в транспорте места пожилым и пассажирам с детьми
> 8) вежливо разговаривайте со всеми окружающими, чтобы у них от общения с вами поднималось настроение и уверенность в том, что жить - это все же хорошо
> ...


 Все пункты можно обьединить в один - "предлогайте другим то что вам не нужно". Но не все этого хотят. Есть еще другая поговорка - "Относить к другим так, как хочешь чтоб относились к тебе", так вот следуя этому закону лично я стараюсь никому ничего не предлогать. Потому что сам раздражаюсь когда мне пытаются втюхать то что мне не нужно. Я волен сам выбирать все необходимое для себя. Если чего-то недостаточно - могу сам попросить.
У меня сосед по гаражу любит что-нить впарить из своего хлама, зайдет - "тебе это надо ?". Я - "нет, спасибо", он - "да возьми пригодиться" - кладет на верстак и уходит. А я потом в мусорный пакет и тащу на помойку, ибо свого хлама хватает заглаза. А если что-то понадобиться, то просто пойду в магазин и куплю. 
 Если человек подходит и что-то просит - я с удовольствем исполняю его просьбу, если конечно есть такая возможность. Инициатива просящего лучше инициативы предлогающего.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Ирин, вы делайте предварительные выводы. Про меня вы говорили тоже самое, но после буквально нескольких сообщений по аське - заигнорили.


 Игорек, в каком это плане заигнорила? Что аська не включена, что ли? - Так это от занятости, иначе мне будут писать каждую секунду мои родные и близкие. Это очень здорово, конечно, что все они есть, но реальность жизни такова, что я сплю по 3-4 часа в сутки. Сдохну я, Игорек, если будет все включено). Так что неправильный твой вывод). Пиши тут в личку (когда я есть тут, значит, работаю и все равно сидю за компом, а общение разбавляет нудную порой работу), когда хочешь пообщаться, я включу.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Все пункты можно обьединить в один - "предлогайте другим то что вам не нужно". Но не все этого хотят. Есть еще другая поговорка - "Относить к другим так, как хочешь чтоб относились к тебе", так вот следуя этому закону лично я стараюсь никому ничего не предлогать.


 А мы тут, в моем окружении, все все друг другу предлагаем) и никто ничем не брезгует. Конечно, трусики на детей не возьму, если сильно не припечет недостача финансов), но чем плохи омалевшие дочке моей очень состоятельной знакомой вещи? - Да моя их с удовольствием носит, они как новые. Постирал - и таскай на здоровье. А на сэкономленные деньги лучше детей фруктами и соками покормить зимой или куда сводить. И сама принимаю в дар вещи, и тоже ношу с удовольствием. РАЗУМЕЕТСЯ, что никто из нас не маразмует и вонючее застиранное не "дарит"))), все опрятное, аккуратное. Просто либо по размеру не подходит, либо уже не нужное. Но есть и бомж Семен Егорыч, которому с наступлением холодов вообще нечего носить, и он с удовольствием берет чистую, но местами вытертую куртку моего мужа или растянутый, но очень теплый свитер. Да, это вещи не из бутика, но я и сама оттуда не одеваюсь. И ВСЕГДА отношусь к людям и животным ТОЛЬКО так, как хотела бы, чтобы относились ко мне. На этот счет у меня обостренное чувство, я все в своей жизни проверяю сначала на себе.
Забыла сказать: когда мама дарит третий свитер, я один из них без жалости отдаю своим знакомым очень многодетным цыганам, потому что страсть, как не люблю копить вещи). От сих цыган с удовольствием беру виноград и замораживаю на компотик, потому что знаю: у них его просто куча возле дома растет, по осени собираем ведрами. И все вот таким круговоротом постоянно в моей жизни. 
Под Новый год выставляю на бесплатный "аукцион" все, что не нужно в доме: подаренные хрустальные вазы (не люблю), сувениры (накапливается много слишком), посуду (накапливается с лишкОм за год), какие-то игрушки, что не нужны больше моим детям. И все это тут же забирают люди, знающие, что "аукцион" будет. Значит, им это нужно?
И сама хожу по таким "барахолкам", часто нахожу что-то такое, что за фигом не нвдо моей знакомой, а для меня - просто клад). К примеру, в прошлом году нашла себе совсем облезлую, но очень старинную дамскую сумочку из остатков бархата! Ее хотели выкинуть, как хлам, оставшийся от их бабушки, а мне она очень понравилась. И бабушку вспоминаю ту иногда, смотря на сумочку. Я помню историю любви, связанную с ней и никогда бы не смогла выкинуть дырявую реликвию. И фотки старые забрала себе. Никого там не знаю))), но так здорово смотреть их, думать о своем... вот, как-то так.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> А если что-то понадобиться, то просто пойду в магазин и куплю.


 Остается позавидовать вам по-хорошему. Это здорово, когда все необходимое можешь купить. А у нас соседка через дом родила четвертого малыша, а муж получил травму и не может работать - так вот там хоть бы не сдохнуть с голоду(, а не то разбирать "хлам" и "не хлам".

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Все на чем вы фокусируете свое внимание притягивается в вашу жизнь. Этого становится больше. Если обращать внимание на бездомных и больных собак, то их будете встречать все чаще. Если вы думаете, что мир такой-то и такой-то или этакий и этакий, то он именно для вас таким и будет.


 Вы как моя мама). Она всегда кричит: "Ты что! Об этом нельзя разговаривать даже, иначе не будет добра"))). Ну не верю я в это. И в моей жизни не только бездомные и больные собаки, слава Богу. Я вижу и плохое, и хорошее тож.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> у человека действительно есть проблемы которые необходимо решать. А вы про пирог.....


 Да в мире все связано! И пироги - тоже. Сама проверяла: чуть начинаешь делать что-то новое для себя, непривычное - сразу жизнь меняется в какие-то новые, порой интересные стороны. Ходила заниматься вязанием, когда было время между занятиями детей (там кроме вязания ничего не было), а заглядывала в боксерскую секцию))). Вот, хожу терь, учусь лупить "грушу", очень нравится. Несмотря на больное сердце). Пошла на бокс - завела новых знакомых там. Те пригласили послушать классическую музыку. Никогда раньше не слушала особо), сходила - понравилось. Что-то внутри поменялось в лучшую сторону. И так все кругом связано: и пироги, и звезды, и музыка с боксом).

----------


## Лазарус

никогда не думал о других.
во первых у меня никого нет,во вторых с самого начала жизни в голове крутятся мысли об убийствах.
наверное я псих.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> никогда не думал о других.


 Лазарус, я не знаю, псих вы или нет, но вот то, что вы никогда не думали о других - надеюсь, эта откровенность насторожит тех, кто решит вас слушать. Как можно говорить, что отец ребенка не обязан ребенку (я о теме Бориса)? В конце концов, у вас же ребенка нет. Так не подталкивайте тех, у кого есть обязанности перед этим миром, на тот свет.

----------


## Лазарус

здесь имелось ввиду другое

----------


## Просто Ирина

> здесь имелось ввиду другое


 Ясно. А что?

----------


## M'aik Liar

Часто. Я много думаю о том, что стоит, и о том, о чем не следовало бы. Прекрасно понимаю, что на планете полно как хороших, так и плохих людей (но опять же, все относительно). Есть счастливые, есть те, кто погряз в своем горе, а есть ходячие мертвецы (один из представителей данного вида строчит этот пост). Граней человеческой жизни много, но все они до ужаса примитивны. Каждая из них схожа с другой, но, все же, есть в ней что-то исключительное. Понимаю, я не оригинальна и таких же "умников" просто невообразимое количество.
Менять? Я бы с радостью, если бы видела цель. По-моему здесь менять нечего. Это бесполезно. У меня свое представление об "идеальном мире", и эту планету под эти взгляды не подстроить, как бы сильно этого не хотеть, как бы многого для этого не иметь. 
И не думаю, что такой нехороший человек, как я, должен менять что-то. Это навредит многим. (противоречия: без них - никуда). 
Хорошее оправдание? Я тоже так считаю.

----------


## Melissa

Я эгоистка и думаю в основном только о себе, а для себя мне еще много что нужно  :Smile:  
Меня не волнуют посторонние люди. А "Своих" не кусаю и помогаю, если в силах.
 Почему-то материально помогать проще. Вот и  понравилась идея Ирины про одежду, у меня горы шмотья почти не ношеного. Только я даже не знаю куда нести, кому отдавать? И где гарантия, что они попадут нуждающимся, а не будут проданы в секонды?

----------


## Melissa

> Отнеси  церковь или продай на авито или на сландо.


 Не хочу сидеть по 3 копейки выручать за куль одежды... Продавать не буду. Отдать кому нужнее - пожалуйста

----------


## Melissa

Я из Питера. Продавать не хочу потому что мне лень заморачиваться и вырученные 3 копейки счастливее не сделают. Мне было бы приятнее отдать, особенно тем кто даже секонд не может себе позволить, кто нуждается.
 Вещи хорошие, есть даже такие которые одевались один раз.
У меня еще размер очень маленький, xs  и s. Детям было бы идеально. )

----------


## Knives'n'Carnations

Странно заводить такую тему на форуме самоубийц. Если вы планируете покончить с собой, то уже по определению не думаете о других. Больше всего - о ваших близких, и каково им будет без вас жить и каждый день просыпаться с мыслью: а не они ли во всем виноваты.

----------


## Сингулярность

> Больше всего - о ваших близких, и каково им будет без вас жить и каждый день просыпаться с мыслью: а не они ли во всем виноваты.


 можно оставить им записку, что мол вы не виноваты, а виноват сосед володя. он гнида а вы хорошие. и ноу проблемс.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Я из Питера. Продавать не хочу потому что мне лень заморачиваться и вырученные 3 копейки счастливее не сделают. Мне было бы приятнее отдать, особенно тем кто даже секонд не может себе позволить, кто нуждается.
>  Вещи хорошие, есть даже такие которые одевались один раз.
> У меня еще размер очень маленький, xs  и s. Детям было бы идеально. )


 Тут вчера был так называемый "фримаркет" - одни люди приносят то, что им уже не нужно, другие это забирают для себя. Проходит такое мероприятие раз в месяц. А так да, всевозможные "отдамдаром" вполне помогают расчистить жизненное пространство и немного посоциализироваться.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Думаю  о  том,  как они  мне  недостижимы.

----------


## Абстэйнер

"Все люди лишь призраки, проходящие сквозь мою жизнь"(с) Дон Хуан, неточная цитата.

----------


## Rum

О тех, кого люблю - думаю постоянно.
О других же прямо пропорционально их отношению ко мне.
Предавали, забивали на меня в сложных жизненных ситуациях - йух им, а не помощь.
Были дружелюбны и отзывчивы - конечно же, не брошу их.
Это почти как в "Крёстном отце", если читали, поймёте)

----------

